# w00t! 8 months @ Bally's for Free!



## j_absinthe (Oct 12, 2007)

I got an awesome surprise in the mail this afternoon!

Apparently, I entered an online radio contest awhile back and I got an envelope today filled with 8 30-Day passes to any Bally's of my choice. As well as 2 30-day passes to some tanning salon, but I adore my pale complexion, so I might try to scalp them on Craigslist or something lol.

w00t!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## meiming (Oct 12, 2007)

that's awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 12, 2007)

What a great surprise.  Congrats.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 12, 2007)

In my excitement, I neglected to read the fine print, which states that it's a "one pass per person" kind of deal.

On the plus side, my Christmas gift giving is covered, so I stand by my w00t.


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

